# Vampire themed Party



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

There are lots of ideas for this if search the board.

I'm having a gothic/victorian vampire/slayer/victim party. 

ideas I'll be incorporating;

black tulle wrapped in red Christmas lights
Vampire wine in coffin boxes for prizes (best vamp/victim/slayer)
coffin coffee table with black roses on top
Midnight Syndicate background music
black and red appetizers (caviar, strawberries, tapenade etc)
clotted blood shooters
black and red fabric draped everywhere
castle wall scenesetters on the walls
lots of candles
black lights
red or black feather wreath for the door
red and silver charger plates for the food
lots of old silver goblets for decor
dragon knicknacks
black and red invite in an envelope with red wax seals (marked with a V)

I'm sure I'll come up with more as I continue decorating!


----------



## ElectricChairAve (Sep 20, 2007)

Steak Bites with Bloody Mary Dipping Sauce from the food network. 

foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_24642,00.html


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

If you check out the thread on page 4 labeled 2007 Party Menu (I think) I made a list of all the food I'm making for my vampire themed party this year. I am also going with a red/black/silver color scheme. I have posted some picks of my props and favor bags at:http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Party Props/?start=0
I am also playing the vampire CD's from Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana as well as the soundtrack to Bram Stokers Dracula. I'm hanging up about 5 dozen rubber bats. My garage is going to be Castle Dracula and I'm setting up three tents that will be: Mina's Parlor, Carfax Abbey and Seward Asylum. My party is mostly themed around the Bela Lugosi Dracula and the Gary Oldman Dracula. I'm dressing up as one of Dracula's brides from the Lugosi movie. I am also giving out Vampire wine/vampire movie DVD's and candles from Dark Candles as prizes. So far I'm having tons of fun with this theme I hope you do too!!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

sounds and looks very cool! your gonna have so much fun!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Simple alcoholic drink..if this is a 21 and over party.

Blood Drive
Basically a screw driver with red Vodka, preferably Vampire Vodka which is difficult to find at times.
Or you can replace the orange juice with kiwi strawberry juice!


----------



## witch_princess (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I cant wait to get started.


----------

